# NT server schreibschutz aufheben



## Tob (8. November 2001)

Hi ich habe jetzt einige Teile meiner Homepage auf einem NT Webserver gehostet. Jetzt habe ich aber das problem das ich mit meinem FTP programm (cute ftp) den Schreibschutzt für dateien ändern kann (chmod geht nicht). mir wurde schon geraten die Dateien in das cgi-bin Verzeichnis zu legen, dort geht es aber auch nicht. Muss ich bei Nt servern einen anderen befehel als chmod benutzten ? wenn ja welchen ?

tob


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (11. November 2001)

hi,
wenn du das schaffst geb ich dir einen aus!

einfach deinen hoster mailen und bescheid sagen: bitte verzeichnis freigeben usw.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. November 2001)

Hallo,

öhmm? NT-Server und chmod? 

chmods, also die Vergabe von Rechten, gibt es doch nur bei Linux/Unix-Servern ....

Standardmäßig sollten Perl-Scripte auf NT-Servern immer die Dateiendung .pl haben. Dann sollte Scripte eigentlich gehen.

Oder habe ich die Frage jetzt falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Tob (12. November 2001)

*Ich hab halt keine Ahnung ;-)*

Also die Scripte sind in PHp geschrieben(die funktionieren auch).Aber ich habe noch einen kleienen counter der die ANzahl der hits in eine txt datei schreibt, das klapt aber nicht und ich glaube das liegt daran dass die Datei schreibgeschützt ist.

tob


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (12. November 2001)

hi,
ja du brauchst halt nur schreibrechte in dem verzeichnis, wo dein counter oder sonstiges drinne ist. also ne mail an den admin/support und die richten dir alles ein. mal nebenbei, bei welchen provider bist du?


----------



## Tob (12. November 2001)

Ein Teil meiner Page ist bei http://www.home.pages.at gehostet und der andere  bei http://freehosting.hn.org/ (beide NT-Server) Ich probier das mit der E-mail einfach...
danke erstmal.

tob


----------

